# ServerSocket auf mBean?



## Edelfried (12. Jan 2007)

Hallo ich habe auf einem JBoss-Server eine Bean zu laufen, welche einen ServerSocket auf einem bestimmten Port öffnet. Will ich mich jetzt mittels einen Client auf diesem Port verbinden so funktioniert das zunächst. Nun aber das Problem: die Methode accept() von ServerSocket liefert mir ja das Socket zur Kommunikation mit dem Client zurück. Dieser besitzt nun allerdings einen anderen Port, als der des ServerSockets.

Ist das normal? Schließlich wartet ja der Client noch auf dem anderen Port auf Daten? Ist das ein Problem meiner Anwendung oder ein grundsätzliches Problem?

Ich freue mich auf Eure Denkanstöße  

Mfg Edelfried


----------



## Edelfried (12. Jan 2007)

vieleicht um das problem noch ein bisschen zu verdeutlichen, localSocketAddress und remoteSocketAddress unterscheiden sich von einander. dadurch sendet der server seine daten an einen anderen port, als der client göffnet hat.

ist es über haupt möglich mittels einer socketverbindung daten aus einer bean heraus zu senden?


----------



## Edelfried (16. Jan 2007)

um die antwort auf meine frage auch der nachwelt zu erhalten:  

Es ist leider nicht möglich, auf einem application-server einen SocketServer zu erstellen. Hingegen ist es möglich als Client auf einer Socketverbindung zu lauschen.


----------

